# Customer requesting $500 pen - help!



## Stevej72 (Apr 2, 2010)

I got the following message from a customer:

i bought a fountain pen from you some time ago and am very pleased with it.  I am in charge of a 30th anniversary celebration for someone who collects fountain pens.  We would like to him him a special pen that is engraved.  I am thinking with a lot of gold though you may have other ideas (lapis?).  We could afford $500 or more.  Any ideas?

The most expensive pen I've sold is a Jr. Emperor for $150.  Any suggestions on what I could do for $500?  I haven't been making pens for about 6 months, but I remember someone was selling nibs for around $60 or something.  I suppose I could put one of those on a Jr. Emperor

Any input would be very much appreciated!
Thanks in advance, Steve


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 2, 2010)

I would say to make an Emperer Fountain pen with the best nib you can buy, use something like real Ivory or a rare blank like Haung Hauli or something along those lines. Making an expensive pen like that is a good problem to have. Might make sure you get a deposit up front before you go off buying a $100+ blank though.


----------



## Robert A. (Apr 2, 2010)

My first thought are they a real customer? I mean is it someone that HAS bought one of your pens? If so than I agree get a deposit.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd go with the emperor. 

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...en_Kits___Emperor_Pen_Kit___emporer_pen?Args=

Find a very rare blank, real ivory looks really nice.
Also, put a 18k gold nib on it from Lou Metcalf (DCBluesman)
I'd contact him as well.


Edit: Found where you can get his stuff. http://www.heritagepens.com/products.php?cat=14

They will really enjoy the pen, if they are a true collector and customer!:biggrin:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the Emperor...A Jr. Gent with a certified, rare, and historic wood and an upgraded nib would be my choice...


----------



## wb7whi (Apr 2, 2010)

I also would go for the emperor and the 18k gold nib. But I would consider putting deer antler on it. Make it look expensive and unique at an affordable price. Collectors will be looking for the gold nib.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 2, 2010)

As said add a 18k gold nib from Lou, use a Emperor as the customer requested some gold and the full sized emperor fits the bill. A special wood like Huanghuali. On my site you'll see one on the limited edition page...


----------



## Mr Vic (Apr 2, 2010)

And don't forget that CSUSA still has some of the Limited Editions left...Only 500 mad might add to the novelty/collectability...


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 2, 2010)

No more ivory for me...it cracks.
Anthony at http://www.thegoldennib.com/ has gold nibs...large and small.
I can't see selling an antler pen for $500.
Just because they have a $500 budget does not mean they have to spend all of it to get a quality fountain pen.
Ebonite would be a good choice. It comes in several colors and patterns.
I would think that a real fountain pen collector would not be a great fan of a wooden pen.
If you choose wood, I would strongly consider a piece of stabilized wood.
Take or leave any of my comments.
Good luck with your deliberation and decision.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Grizz (Apr 3, 2010)

The Elvis Pen I did... I sold for $300.  Ivory/ Emperor, Kallenshaan did the engraving.


----------



## knifecut (Apr 3, 2010)

Speaking of expensive, http://www.bella-penna.com/limited_editions.html
http://www.nibs.com/NakayaBriarwoodPage.html (if he's a pipe smoker)


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 3, 2010)

To really understand what a $500.00 Fountain pen should look like , I suggest you check out the Fountain pen stores on the net . Try this one http://www.edisonpen.com/ . It will be an eye opening experience for most . 
Most true collectors won't touch any of the heavy , blingy kit pens . They mostly prefer the more understated light weight pens . The Full size Gent would be a better choice with , as Don said , an Ebonite body and cap and replace the metal section with an Ebonite one and an 18k nib .


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with Don. A piece of ebonite, emporer kit and gold med nib. Can't go wrong. Get a piece of ebonite with nice grain and color running through it. Love that stuff for an upscale pen.


----------



## toddlajoie (Apr 3, 2010)

Another thought might be to ask the customer for some info on the recipient and see if a custom design laser cut or cast blank could be done in a theme for him. One of the great advantages here at IAP is there are several people that can do these things for you and your customer...

+1 on not NEEDING to go to $500.


----------



## RAdams (Apr 3, 2010)

I think if i had this problem, I would agree with the materials listed. A really wild wood, or something specific to finer pens. Trustone, or Ebonite. 

I would go with a Gent kit (full size of Jr.) and let my work be the show off factors. Do a closed end, with recessed clip and closed cap, custom finial and custom center band. With the right materials and enough custom work, you can easily justify a $500 price tag, and the customer would agree no doubt!

Of course the gold nib is an absolute must. Then if they complain about the lack of "Gold" You can explain that you opted for PURE gold in the important place instead of plated gold all over. 

Good luck no matter how you decide to do it!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 3, 2010)

Definitely remember that a $499.95 price tag is not a must.  Pick your materials and components, make your very best work and price it fairly.

Ebonite is a great suggestion.  I would bump up from the Gent to a full-sized Statesman with the 18k nib.


----------



## arw01 (Apr 3, 2010)

This is just a "I'm curious" question.  But would not an Elvis pen fall fully under the control of the Estate?  It is not like an interpretive work with the laser engraving using famous images of Elvis.

Some say above the ivory cracks?  Is that from overheating during sanding or?


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 3, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> Definitely remember that a $499.95 price tag is not a must.  Pick your materials and components, make your very best work and price it fairly.
> 
> Ebonite is a great suggestion.  I would bump up from the Gent to a full-sized Statesman with the 18k nib.




In this case, I would disagree with you, Cav. (and others, but Cav won't take offense!)

The customer has a GROUP of people who want to present a gift.  They have given you the budget---if they don't spend the $500, they feel they have "cheapened" the event.

I would consider $500 a floor, with $550 a real possibility.  HOWEVER, you could make MORE THAN ONE pen, maybe.

Have a 15 minute meeting with the customer exploring what his "recipient" would want.  Suggest more than one or VERY rare materials.  But don't try to "cheapen" his event and the gift involved!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 3, 2010)

Damn I find myself agreeing with Ed once more! Great minds stink....er think alike.


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow!  Thank you all for the great suggestions.  I'll print out the suggestions and compile them into a format to use in discussing the pen with my customer.

I do question my ability to build a $500 pen. While I have made over 350 pens, the vast majority have sold for between $60 and $100.  I have made closed end pens that I was pretty happy with and also worked with ebonite (not closed end).   With my customer spending the kind of money I want him to look like the hero for finding an exquisite gift.

If I can't design and build the pen, I'm sure I can point him to someone on this site that can.

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## Seer (Apr 3, 2010)

The actual wording sorry to say to me kind of means a scam.  The wording is typical of a scammer because most cannot spell or comprehend english.  I would ask more questions ihmo


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 3, 2010)

Thoughts:

1. The person bought a pen from you before, so he already knows something about your price range

2. The recipient is a fountain pen collector, so you are going to want to overcome the stigma of a "kit pen", but unless you have jeweler talent, a kitless pen will probably not have enough bling-appeal

3. The buyer has already expressed an interest in lots of gold or semi-precious gemstones

4. It is a retirement gift from a group

With that in mind, your pen will need to be something the buyer believes is significantly upscale from what he has already purchased from you.  Adding better plastic, like bakelite, or rarer wood, like huanghuali, may mean nothing to the gift giver or the receiver.  I would start with a list of options and what the options would add to the basic price. Make sure you upgrade the nib and the converter and consider adding a high quality bottle of ink. Substituting the recipient's birthstone for the tassie might also be a nice tough.  The offer to your customer should also include packaging, either a box or a desk accessory, that lets you adorn it with the names of the givers, such that a memory is recorded.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *wdcav1952* 

 
_Definitely remember that a $499.95 price tag is not a must. Pick your materials and components, make your very best work and price it fairly.

Ebonite is a great suggestion. I would bump up from the Gent to a full-sized Statesman with the 18k nib._




ed4copies said:


> In this case, I would disagree with you, Cav. (and others, but Cav won't take offense!)
> 
> The customer has a GROUP of people who want to present a gift. They have given you the budget---if they don't spend the $500, they feel they have "cheapened" the event.
> 
> ...


 
 
Offense? OFFENSE????
 
No, no offense taken.


----------



## rsmith (Apr 3, 2010)

This is just my opinion, take it for what it's worth, but I think Butch and Lou are on the right track.  Take a look at most "collector" pens.  A collector usualy is more interested in how the pen writes (i.e. balance, nib, feed, fill mechanism) as opposed to the size/amount of "bling".  A heavier pen looks impressive for what alot of us do, but to a true collector not so much.  I have seen 300.00+ pens made by well respected manufacturers in stores that I wouldn't even put on a table at my own show (tubes showing through,etc...) but they sell because of how they handle.  Also, keep in mind that just because it may be a closed-end, while that is a more difficult technique and takes a long time to master, it falls into the same category as the unique materials.  The recipient probably doesn't care as much HOW it was made, or how long it took, more about what the finished product looks, feels, and is presented like.  Spend some money on a nice fill system and nib, make sure the requested embelishments are present, add your little touch, package it well, but don't go overboard.  Like it was said before, understated goes a LONG way when it is well done...of course, thats just my opinion:wink:


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 3, 2010)

I got a reply back from my email and he doesn't need it until June 18th, so that does give me a little while to figure something out.

I don't think this guy is trying to scam me.  He is a pastor of a local church and came to the house to buy his first pen.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 3, 2010)

The request for this new pen is from a previous customer.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Seer said:


> The actual wording sorry to say to me kind of means a scam.  The wording is typical of a scammer because most cannot spell or comprehend english.  I would ask more questions ihmo


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm with Lou on this one.  A nice limited edition Emperor or Jr Statesman with a high quality blank, an 18K gold nib, a couple, of bottles of premium ink, some Rhodia or Clairfontaine paper, and an engraved box and possibly engraving the pen as a one of a kind.  Will make a nice gift package.


----------



## Dorno (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with the majority about the emporer pen but I question I do have is where did the elvis blank come from did you make it yourself or is it available somewhere ? it looks great

I would love to hear where you can get it.

Cheers   Ian


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd move toward minimalist design with an outstanding blank. Ebonite, horn, or some truly rare wood (perhaps shipwreck wood?) for that blank.

A Jr Gent with the finial and CB insert replaced with the blank material would be where I'd *start*. Most of the people I've worked with prefer the smaller pens. Add a gold nib from Lou, replace the section with blank material, and so on, to get truly beautiful pen that is nice to write with.


----------



## Seer (Apr 4, 2010)

its_virgil said:


> The request for this new pen is from a previous customer.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


 
Glad to hear that too many scammers out there glad he is a repeat customer congrats on the sale


----------



## arw01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ship wreck wood?  Ohh where does one find some stories and certificates of authenticity for that?


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 4, 2010)

Call your local dive shop. You might be surprised...


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks again for all the replies!  I emailed the customer a picture of an Emperor, he asked for one with more gold.  As far as I know you have to go to a Gent/Jr. Gent for all gold.  The higher end kits I know of are Rhodium with gold trim.  

Exoticblanks.com had some Andrea Doria blanks for $125 - that may have worked quite well but I would be concerned about having the blank blow up on me just as I was making the last cut.

I do have some of the ancient Kauri that I may make a pen out of and see what he thinks.


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 4, 2010)

Thumbs up on deposit, Emperor pen, 18k nib and engraving through Kallenshaan (with custom case engraved) Here is a less expensive version with engraving.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 4, 2010)

the problem with Ancient Kauri is that it's rare, but bland...


----------



## Tullyamo (Apr 4, 2010)

Returning Customer
Has already seen some of your talent
(Group is presenting this) More people involved couples the ability to drive another future sale as well as many opinions on what the outcome should be.
500.00 Budget 
Is just that, a budget. Don't be afraid to make it extra special
Have a box custom made with a plaque of the group
If you could, get the folks invovled with a group picture. Photos are the BEST memories.
A wild wood may not always yeild the best outcome.
As with many, I agree with the 18K gold WHERE IT COUNTS on the nib.
While Emperor Pens are nice, they also have a little bit of bulk to them. The patterns on the trim cause some folks to find them attractive while others find it too goudy or bold. Besides, make a pen way too much and you offset the purpose of the pen entirely.
Suggestions Compiled
Statesmen Pen/Gentlemens Pen
Ebonite, Ivory, Trustone, WreckWood, Huaghuali
18k on the tip
A Beautiful Custom box where the pen can sit inside and be viewed through a glass face on the top side.
A Group Photo
Laser Engraved Names of the Group Members on the Box
Some High End Writing Paper or a parchment Notepad
Good Luck!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 4, 2010)

Stevej72 said:


> Thanks again for all the replies! I emailed the customer a picture of an Emperor, he asked for one with more gold. *As far as I know you have to go to a Gent/Jr. Gent for all gold. The higher end kits I know of are Rhodium with gold trim. *
> 
> *Try the Mesjestic or the Imperial and explain that wit todays cost of gold both the Majestic and Imperial along with the Emperor use 22k gold and  more gold could be added with the engraving*
> *Please don't use on a $500 pen a Jr. Gent 10K gold componet set*
> ...


 
*Old but bland*


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 4, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> *Old but bland*




HEY!!!


Roy, watch what you say about me!!!​
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 4, 2010)

WIth a blingy kit, bland wood with a flawless finish looks great.


----------



## chriselle (Apr 4, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> To really understand what a $500.00 Fountain pen should look like , I suggest you check out the Fountain pen stores on the net . Try this one http://www.edisonpen.com/ . It will be an eye opening experience for most .
> Most true collectors won't touch any of the heavy , blingy kit pens . They mostly prefer the more understated light weight pens . The Full size Gent would be a better choice with , as Don said , an Ebonite body and cap and replace the metal section with an Ebonite one and an 18k nib .




I agree with Butch... but most penmakers are limited to a component set build ..AKA "kit".  Given that, I'd choose a Statesman in Ebonite finished in Urushi.....but that's just me:biggrin: And, an 18k nib of course and a bottle of Iroshizuku all in a nice display box.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 5, 2010)

Like others, my first thought was Emperor and real ivory. And, get 50% deposit up front.


----------



## broitblat (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't know if this has been suggested already, but if the recipient is a collector, he may also appreciate something classic like bakelite.  With the looks and cost of that material, it could certainly be worthy of an expensive pen...

  -Barry


----------



## MHKogan (Apr 8, 2010)

M3 has become the material of choice for the high end luxury gift market. When you combine the precious metal plating’s of today’s high end  pen kits (Majestic, Emperor etc) with the magnificent M3 Mokume Gane you cross the bridge from pen to jewelry.

M3 is extremely easy to work with and finish to a high polish gem quality professional finish that can be laser engraved.

Richard from RandBCrafts.com offers a discount for forum members on M3 blanks or you can purchase from Penn State.


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 10, 2010)

The customer decided on a Jr. Emperor.  Still trying to decide between Ebonite and M3.  I ordered a black gold M3 blank for myself so he can see what it looks like.  Also, I will order an 18K nib when the pen is completed and the customer is happy with it. I will post pictures when it is complete.


----------



## killer-beez (Apr 12, 2010)

I wish I had this problem.  Congrats on the return business.  Here is my two cents and not sure if this has been mentioned but I would get it serialized (via laser engraving).  That way the pen can be claimed on homeowners insurance but more then that it will give a feeling of exclusivity (one of a kind) and uniqueness.  Here is someone that might be able to serialize it for you: http://www.penzbydesign.com/default.asp    Good luck...


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 13, 2010)

its_virgil said:


> No more ivory for me...it cracks.
> Anthony at http://www.thegoldennib.com/ has gold nibs...large and small.
> I can't see selling an antler pen for $500.
> Just because they have a $500 budget does not mean they have to spend all of it to get a quality fountain pen.
> ...



I agree with Don's 4th point.  Make a beautiful pen, but it doesn't have to cost the entire budget and then you might also get return business from the recipient of the pen.  I would do bakelite or ebonite as that is the material of many collector's pens plus it makes a beautiful and classy pen.


----------



## NMDoug (Apr 13, 2010)

With a pen in this price range would you expect in to be in a wooden box, a leather pouch or both??

Congrulations on being asked to do this.

Doug


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 14, 2010)

It will go in a wooden box because he wants engraving on it.  He asked for a dark color box, but is looks like Kallenshaan only has the lighter shade, so I think that is what I will use.


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 15, 2010)

Strip it and stain it darker?


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations on this pen, I wish that I had this problem. I agree that the fancy Glitz and glamour pens don't always appeal to the pen Collector. Sometimes simplicity is best


----------

